# Appologies!



## LomondSoap (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, I've not been around. I've been playing with packaging, my very favorite thing! I love it almost as much as making things 




So, here's some of my new products, dispersing bath oil, liquid soap, butter and bath teas.



Another pic of the bath teas, this is just an A4 card printed and folded with 3 T bags inside.



Some of my first felting efforts...many more to come! I got the bug now...


[/img]
My custom boxes, I wrap a clear sticker round the open edge of these with the name of the soap on top and the ingredients on the shorter side.
Packaging for my Saltire soap.





And finally, a pic from a recent fair at Loch Fyne, I need to learn that less is more! That table is too full  
Oh and I started making cream & lotions....another chapter starts!


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2009)

Oh wow, everything looks great! I bet you did very well.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 24, 2009)

Everything looks absolutely terrific!


----------



## xraygrl (May 24, 2009)

Everything looks wonderful!


----------



## LJA (May 24, 2009)

Your stuff is always so beautiful.  It always catches my eye.  I covet your stamps on the boxes.  lol.  I wanted to do that with my boxes as well, and get rid of the ribbon, but I have glossy white boxes and figured the ink wouldn't adhere.
Great job on all of it.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

You've been missed Corrie!
Your packaging all looks lovely, as always.
And your soaps are something else!!


----------



## rubato456 (May 24, 2009)

your love of packing and attention to detail shows....wonderful job w/ soap and packaging


----------



## Lindy (May 24, 2009)

Corrie good to see you!!!!!

I so love your stuff and your packaging is fab!

Question, how do you felt soap?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Very very nice , love the packaging , beautiful work.

Kitn


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful packaging Corrie - very serene.  I was wondering what you were up to and was just about to send you a PM to see if you were okay :wink:  Will you post pics when you are ready to of your creams and lotions, pretty please?

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Awesome stuff  it's great to see soap happening on this side of the pond. Your stall is inspiring  8)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

wow those are some fantastic pictures!! I love the blue and white soap that's really creative! I bought a little bit of wool so i can test out this felting technique... I hope mine looks as good as yours!!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 25, 2009)

Everything looks fabulous!


----------



## LomondSoap (May 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot ladies, I'm sorry I was away so long..

Felting is fun, but time consuming! Each bar takes around 30mins to do but it's a great way to hide ugly soap   
You need wool tops which is wool before it is spun. You wrap it round the soap then wet it to form a loose skin, after moving it in your hands for a while it begins to tighten. Plunging into near boiling water then into cold also helps to shrink the wool. The final stage is to rub it fairly vigorously on a sushi mat which helps to "knit" the felt together.
Maybe I'll do a tutorial sometime.....

The cream making is sooo addictive and unlike soap it's instant and useable straight away and you don't have to make gallons and there's so many different kinds and combinations, I'm hooked :wink:


----------



## misty (May 25, 2009)

wow, all of your goodies looks so inviting.....love it & love your display.

misty


----------



## studioalamode (May 25, 2009)

Very nice pics - your products look wonderful!


----------



## heartsong (May 25, 2009)

*x*

yes, you have been missed!

love the "cool blue packaging!  grounded, but very up-scale.


----------



## kwahlne (May 25, 2009)

You have absolutely gorgeous presentation!  GREAT JOB!  So inspiring!


----------



## Deda (May 25, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!

Did you do the Silver/Clear labels yourself (foil?) or did you have them done, they are truly lovely!


----------



## MsBien (May 25, 2009)

Wow, you have done a fabulous job!  I think it's a gorgeous presentation.

Stacie


----------



## Lindy (May 25, 2009)

Corrie thank you for the explanation - I've never seen that before and if you did have time for a tutorial that would be fantastic!


----------



## vivcarm (May 26, 2009)

They all look lovely, and I think your presentaion is beautiful, just makes the soap  (and lotions and potions) shine!


----------



## LomondSoap (May 26, 2009)

Cheers all  
I did have the labels made, it wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be and they are overlaminated so they're oil, water and scratch resistant.
Hi Viv, another Scot! Where abouts are you?


----------



## vivcarm (May 26, 2009)

In the Black Isle, I love all your soaps by the way, and after reading some of your earlier posts, visit your blog now and then too. Does Bog Myrtle EO hold well, because I could just sniff that scent all day!


----------



## LomondSoap (May 26, 2009)

Oh Viv, that's one of my fav places. I was brought up on the Moray Firth and I used to watch the lighthouse on the Black Isle when I was a kid, I was allowed 20 flashes then I had to go to bed   
Bog myrtle holds up pretty well, better in HP than CP and I cheat a wee bit with ordinary myrtle EO to back it up (Shhhhh)


----------



## vivcarm (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for that info, I will get some when funds allow! That reminds me of when we used to stay at my Aunties at Clachnaharry we used to look out of my cousin's bedroom and count the flashes too! I had forgotten that!  
If you are doing any shows around Inverness let me know and I will see if I can pop in!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers, I just want to test out one and see how it works.. you know how us crafty folks get lmao


----------

